
∀x:∀x: My Xx Is Special - pedromsantos
http://monospacedmonologues.com/post/138718845276/x-my-x-is-special
======
osullivj
Often restated as "by building rather than buying this tech, we get
competitive advantage". Rarely true, IMHO, but it keeps developers off the
streets, so who am I to complain?

